# Denbigh Asylum



## alex76 (Mar 8, 2016)

This place was the second site we visited on our trip to North Wales and it was an off chance we would see anything after hearing about the reputation of Mr Pierce so we thought we would pop and have a look anyway.
On arrival we was shocked to see families roaming the grounds and no sign of Pierce. After a little research we found that recently the old fella was attacked which I find out of order as he had worked at the hospital all his life, and was only trying to protect the building he loved.
It is a shame all the work he did was to no avail as there has been a number of fires, and with mother nature taking over the buildings ,they are starting to collapse on themselves. 
Now i have been exploring for many years and knew it was time for myself and chris34 to pull back as on exploring upper levels we could hear the wood and mortar cracking with every step we took as if more floors was about to collapse so in short this site has got to be on the top of my list of most dangerous.
The site which was built to be a hospital in 1848 and closed in 1995 has a glimmer of hope to be built into flats and houses as it is grade 2 listed but no sign of works being carried out yet.
This was a short explore as by the time it taken us to drive from red dress manor time was not on our side and we was losing light fast.
on with the pics...


----------



## Lavino (Mar 8, 2016)

I think elwyn has given up on the place now. Tho each time I have been he has made a appearance ..


----------



## Rubex (Mar 8, 2016)

Great photos of this place alex76. I still need to visit this one myself, hopefully before it's too late


----------



## alex76 (Mar 8, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great photos of this place alex76. I still need to visit this one myself, hopefully before it's too late



I don't blame ya rubex its a lovley building just be careful it is rotten


----------



## ironsky (Mar 8, 2016)

What a shame such a grand building that could be easy converted to housing is left to rot. The inside is lost but the outline is still striking Rider Castle in Derbyshire was in a worst state than this old asylum their still hope.


----------



## smiler (Mar 8, 2016)

Someones duffed Elywn up? I never met him but he has featured on many video reports of the site, he seemed an annoying old bugger but part of the reason for having a nose around here was to avoid getting nabbed by Elywn, I hope he isn't badly hurt.

Nicely Done Alex, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Mar 8, 2016)

smiler said:


> Someones duffed Elywn up? I never met him but he has featured on many video reports of the site, he seemed an annoying old bugger but part of the reason for having a nose around here was to avoid getting nabbed by Elywn, I hope he isn't badly hurt.
> 
> Nicely Done Alex, Thanks



We had a run in with that old git outside the grounds, dont get me wrong physical assault on the guy is bang out of order but he remains a tool of the highest standard. 

Nice photos BTW fella, very nice indeed.


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 8, 2016)

Some nice shots... Makes me wanna go..


----------



## tazong (Mar 8, 2016)

Definitly on my to do list - nice pictures bud


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 9, 2016)

Poor old Elwyn. I would have loved to have met him  It's a very low thing to hit an old man, but he was a very unhinged person. It sounds a lot like it's becoming the Upwood/Fraser Gunnery Range of Asylums...another "Urbex Country Park" of sorts. Decent pics, nicely shot. Sounds like you had a good day out


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice shots mate..we went last summer and my two mates got collared by him.and he could not have been any nicer.he was talking to them about the place.then they asked if they could take a shot of the main building.he said sure I will move my jeep so it's not in the way..a lot is how you speak to people.although I know he could be funny too


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice to see you back alex

Great shots; would like to have a look round here sometime


----------



## tazong (Mar 9, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Poor old Elwyn. I would have loved to have met him  It's a very low thing to hit an old man, but he was a very unhinged person. It sounds a lot like it's becoming the Upwood/Fraser Gunnery Range of Asylums...another "Urbex Country Park" of sorts. Decent pics, nicely shot. Sounds like you had a good day out







the guys a nut but to be fair - i think he is only trying to protect a place he worked at for a very long time - i just think he goes about it the wrong way.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful facade shame but it looks doomed. Brilliant report and images.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2016)

Belting videos tazong,thank you.


----------

